# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Ana Delia de Iturrondo (IFBB Pro Bikini Athlete)

## DanaiL

Age: 34
Height:  160cm
Weight: 53 kg

*Διαγωνισμοί/Θέση:*

2013 NPC Team Universe & Fitness National Championships 1st


2013 NPC Junior National Championships 9th


2013 NPC Junior USA Championships 16th


2012 NPC South Beach Classic 1st


2012 NPC Pittsburgh Championships 6th


2012 NPC Metropolitan Championships 2nd


2011 NPC Eastern USA Championships 2nd


2011 NPC Team Universe & National Fitness Championships 4th


2011 NPC NY Metropolitan 2nd



"I love to work in circuits (supersets, tri-sets and giant sets) when I lift because it keeps my heart rate up through the workout and it’s great when you’re pressed for time. I also love to do drop-sets on any muscle group I need to emphasize."





http://www.simplyshredded.com/ana-delia.html



"When I stopped competing in sports I started training harder in the gym and following the competitions in the fitness magazines. That's when I decided to go for it... my first competition was last Year in April and got 2nd place. After that I was hooked!"

[IMG]https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/p480x480/10708777_723478847735252_8034332104562227910_o.jpg[/IMG



"One thing I do that helps me stay motivated and push through my workouts is writing on my gallon of water motivational quotes that come to mind before I train... that way every time I take a sip it reminds me to push harder. I constantly take progress pictures to make sure I'm on the right track and also have an inspiration board which I strongly recommend you do and put it up where you can see it everyday."






"Two of my favorite athletes are Lolo Jones and Lance Armstrong they are fighters and amazing athletes... a true example of what it means to give 200%. In Fitness/Bodybuilding there are so many athletes I admire.... I honestly respect and admire all of them, it takes lots of discipline and guts to be a Bodybuilding/Fitness Athlete."








1. Nutrition is Key... You HAVE to EAT and eat LEAN, you can’t run a Lamborghini on an empty tank.. right!

2. Combine Cardio with Weights... Cardio alone won't reshape your body! If you want to get to the next level you need to build those muscles up.

3. Challenge yourself with every workout... You need Intensity! If it feels too easy you are not working out hard enough…NO EXCUSES!

Weights + Cardio + Good Nutrition = HOTTIE!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Την παντρευομαι χθες ..

----------


## sobral

Την ακολουθώ στο φβ, φοβερή! :01. Wink:  Αλλά σαν καινούργια στο φόρουμ, σου δείχνω ένα παράδειγμα για το πως φτιάχνουμε τέτοια θέματα, γιατί δεν το κάνουμε έτσι. Κατ'αρχήν γράφουμε ελληνικά κι όχι copy-paste στην αγγλική γλώσσα. Κι επίσης βάζεις τις διακρίσεις της εκάστοτε κοπέλας. Ξέχασες κ το επώνυμο αλλά το βάζω εγώ αυτό. Επίσης στο μεταφέρω στα αφιερώματα στο γυναικείο bbing. Δες εδώ μιας κ έχω φτιάξει κ εγώ αντίστοιχα θέματα: http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...Michelle-Lewin

(λογικά τώρα δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις επεξεργασία. βρες τα στοιχεία που σου είπα γιατί αν κάτσω θα στο σβήσω κ θα το φτιάξω απ την αρχή εγώ, πόσταρε τα σαν μήνυμα από κάτω και θα τα μεταφέρω εγώ)

----------


## lila_1

To fitness εχει γίνει η καλύτερη αφορμή της κάθε εγωκεντρικής επιδειξιομανούς πατσαβούρας για να στηνεται μπροστά σε καθρέφτες και να δείχνει τον κώλο της. 
Πήξαμε πλέον

No offence

----------


## beefmeup

Πω ρε φιλε κακια :01. Razz:

----------


## sobral

Lila αυτά ισχύουν για άνδρες-γυναίκες οπότε....
και το fitness είναι έτσι κ αλλιώς εγωκεντρικό κ μην μου πεις ότι κάποιος που κάνει bbing δεν είναι -από λίγο έως πολύ- νάρκισσος.
Beef πατσαβούρα ε?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

Προφανώς ισχύουν και για άντρες, και γι αυτούς τα ίδια λέω, αλλά στις γυναίκες παρατηρείται πολύ περισσότερο. 
Κάθε 3 και λίγο πετάγεται και από μία που το μόνο που έχει να επιδείξει είναι ο κώλος της που τον έχτισε με 6 μηνες ψευτογυμναστικής και 2-3 κουτιά βαράκι. Απλά δεν τους έκατσε το μόντελινγκ, η πορνογραφία ήταν too much, οπότε τι τους μένει? να κάνουν κανα κοιλιακό, να βάλουν 2 βυζιά (όχι οτι είναι κατακριτέο) και να ξεκινήσουν την παπαρολογία και τα άπειρα σελφις στα social media και να κατέβουν σε κανα 2 αγώνες μπικικίνι για το εφέ.
Δεν είναι θέμα κακίας, έτσι είναι τα πράγματα....

Φυσικά και είναι εγωκεντρικό το fitness και το bbing αλλά μπορείς να είσαι λιγότερο γλάστρα, σ αυτόν τον χώρο των υψηλά διανοούμενων :08. Turtle: . 
Υπάρχουν (συγκριτικά)  πιο αξιόλογα άτομα στο χώρο, με πολύ πιο σοβαρά σώματα και λιγότερη μόστρα.
Και κάποιοι απ αυτούς έχουν πραγματικά κάτι να προσφέρουν σε γνώση και εμπειρία.

----------


## DanaiL

Sorry Officer, δεν ειχα ιδεα!!


Διαγωνισμοί/Θέση:

2013 NPC Team Universe & Fitness National Championships  1st


2013 NPC Junior National Championships 9th


2013 NPC Junior USA Championships 16th


2012 NPC South Beach Classic  1st


2012 NPC Pittsburgh Championships  6th


2012 NPC Metropolitan Championships  2nd


2011 NPC Eastern USA Championships  2nd


2011 NPC Team Universe & National Fitness Championships  4th


2011 NPC NY Metropolitan  2nd

----------


## DanaiL

Oσον αφορα το θεμα που ξεκινησε..
Γενικα πιστευω πως το bodybuilding ειναι σε μεγαλο ποσοστο θεμα αισθητικης.

Τωρα εννοειται πως δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα ευστοχο να κανεις "6 μηνες ψευτογυμναστικης με 3κιλα" και να δειχνεις κατι ή καλυτερα να ΕΧΕΙΣ κατι να δειξεις.
Προσωπικα παρακολουθω συστηματικα ελαχιστα ατομα στο χωρο , 1 εκ των οποιων ειναι κι η συγκεκριμενη, η οποια δε θα ελεγα οτι εμφανιστηκε χθες ,η γυναικα ασχολειται χρονια (δεν ειναι πια και καμια πιτσιρικα, 35 εφτασε..)

Γενικα τη θεωρω κορυφαια ,ειναι αυτο που αισθητικα πιστευω θα επρεπε να ηταν προτυπο γυναικειας φιγουρας!

----------


## vaggan

ψευτικα βυζια ψευτικοι κωλοι ουδεμια σχεση με καλοδουλεμενο γυναικειο σωμα αλλα και γενικα σιγουρα καλυτερη μια ζουμερη γυναικα απο αυτο εδω το πραμα με το ψευτικο σωμα :03. Thumb Down:  :03. Thumb Down:  :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ναι δυστυχως ετσι ειναι οι περισσοτερες του χωρου και γενικα πολυ μεγαλο μερος των γυναικων στις ΗΠΑ.Σα transformers ειναι με τοσα ψευτικα extras.

Γιαυτο ξυπνας το πρωι και η φαση ειναι καπως ετσι

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Την παντρευομαι χθες ..


αν χρειαστείς κουμπάρο η και κουμπάρους σε παντρεύουμε μαζί με τον κουμπάρο μου το γιατρό :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 



> To fitness εχει γίνει η καλύτερη αφορμή της κάθε εγωκεντρικής επιδειξιομανούς πατσαβούρας για να στηνεται μπροστά σε καθρέφτες και να δείχνει τον κώλο της. 
> Πήξαμε πλέον
> 
> No offence


αν και άντρας που την ματια θα την ρίξω στα ωραία θεάματα , ας είναι και πλασματικά εικονικά και άνευ ουσίας ,αυτο όμως έχει μεγάλη δοση αλήθειας , εκεί πάει το πράμα και προάγετε παντού 
και η πλάκα είναι πως μερικές μπορεί και να παρεξηγηθούν όταν σχολιάζονται όχι σαν αθλήτριες .

πολυ στημένο και γυρνάει μπούμερανκ και δείχνει επιδειξιομανία και ανασφάλεια , ξεχνώντας ότι όποια και να τα πετάξει φόρα παρτίδα τα ίδια μάτια θα γυρίσουν να την κοιτάξουν και ας μην είναι το τέλειο σώμα 
που το τέλειο είναι υποκειμενικό αλλα και φτιαχτο σε πολλες περιπτώσεις με την χρήση πλαστικού 

κάτι ανάλογο συμβαίνει και με μας τούς άντρες , θέλει πολύ αυτοελεγχο να μην ξεφύγει κάποιος και σύνεση , επειδη τα έχω ζήσει και βιώσει πολλα χρόνια δεν θέλει πολυ να ξεφύγει το πράμα και στον άντρα τέτοιου είδους υπερβολή τον μειώνει πολύ , στη γυναίκα πιο νορμάλ φαίνετε η επίδειξη και πιο πολυ στη φύση της , αλλα και μείς το έχουμε παραξεφτυλίσει , όλοι ως μοντέλα προάγονται και ψωνίζονται 




> Πω ρε φιλε κακια


έτσι είναι Διονύση συνήθως όταν τα λένε γυναίκες για τις γυναίκες αλλα και άντρες αντίστοιχα θεωρείτε κακία και ζήλια , αλλα ξέροντας το σκεπτικό της Λίλας μεσα απο το φόρουμ δικαιολογείτε η αγανάκτηση , γιατι θα μπορούσε να μη το πεί ξέροντας ότι θα παρεξηγηθεί

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η πλάκα είναι πως αν κάποιος ρωτήσει γιατι τελικα τόσο γυμνό και προκλητικό (ενοείτε δε μας χαλάει εμάς , τζάμπα είναι το ματι κοιτάμε σιγα το πράμα ) θα πούνε  ότι δείχνουν θηλυκότητα να αντισταθμίσουν αυτα που λένε ότι χάνουν την θηλυκότητά τους , ενω αυτα ισχύουν για τις χαρτ κορ γυναίκες ββ
και ξεχνάνε ότι και μια νορμάλ γυναίκα στα 4 να στηθεί και να βγεί φωτο μια χαρα σεξυ θα είναι και ας μην έχει ουτε μυς ούτε τετοιες καμπύλες και μπαλκόνια

----------


## vaggan

παπακια οσοι κανουν  μποντιμπιλντινγκ - φιτνες ειτε βγαζουν φωτο ειτε τους βγαζουν και μετα τις ποσταρουν ειναι ναρκισσοι  και δειχτε μου εσεις εναν απο εδω που κατακαιρους δεν εχει βαλει βιντεο η φωτο σαν αβαταρ η καπου αλλου εδω μεσα η στο φβ και αμεσως θα σου δειξω εναν ψευτη πολυ σωστα τα ειπε ο sorbal πιο πανω ολοι αλλοι περισσοτερο αλλοι λιγοτερο ναρκισσοι ειμαστε μην πω και παλιμπαιδιστες. :01. Mr. Green:  εγω εδω σταθηκα στο αποτελεσμα που λεω οτι δεν μου αρεσει σαν γυναικειο σωμα το αποτελεσμα κρινω

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> Sorry Officer, δεν ειχα ιδεα!!


το φίξαρα εγώ στην αρχη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Άβαφτη είναι άλλος άνθρωπος.  :01. Mr. Green: 
Οκ το καταλάβαμε πως τον χειμώνα δεν κάθεται δίπλα σε τζάκι γιατί θα μυρίσει πετρέλαιο...  :01. Razz: 
1,60 ρε cobra τι να την κάνεις? να την βάλεις στην τσέπη??  :02. Shock:  χαχαχαχα
Πέραν της πλάκας είναι εντυπωσιακή, η δουλειά της είναι να πουλάει το κορμί της και το κάνει καλά... :03. Thumb up: 

34 χρονών??? χμμμμ *DIRTY OVER TRIRTY*

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι περισσότερες αθλήτριες αλλα και αθλητές, ενισχύουν πολύ το προφίλ τους στα social medias, καθώς μέσα από τους followers διαφημίζονται τα προιόντα και οι εταιρίες που ενδεχομένως τους χορηγούν.
Είναι ένα κομμάτι πρωώθησης του εαυτού τους  αυτη η έκθεση, καθώς έτσι κινείται το σύστημα (facebook, twitter,forums κτλ)
Το πόσο υπερβολικός ή μη θα γίνει κάποιος, έχει να κάνει με την ιδιοσυγκρασία του κυρίως καθώς η υπερέκθεση μπορεί να γυρίσει και μπούμερανγκ.

----------


## sobral

> το φίξαρα εγώ στην αρχη


Δεν πρόλαβα να μπω εχθές, με πρόλαβες, αλλά το ίδιο κάνει όποιος κ αν το έφτιαξε. Θενξ

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Μια χαρά ειναι η κοπέλα,ειδικά αυτο το up chaki στη δευτερη φωτό,κατευθειαν στη καρδιά!  :02. Drunken:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όποιος και όποια και να ασχοληθεί με το άθλημα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει μέσα η να μη βγούν δείγματα ναρκισσισμού, αυτό δεν είναι κακό φυσιολογικό θα έλεγα , όπως σε όλα τα αθλήματα τσεκάρουν η επιδεικνύουν επιδόσεις , στο δικό μας επειδη τα αποτελέσματα έχουν να κάνουν με σώμα και εμφάνηση δίνουν έξτρα ψώνισμα 

απο κεί και πέρα το θέμα είναι πως το διαχειρίζετε κάποιος και δεν ξεφεύγει ώστε να χαλάει την γενική εικόνα του ως ψώνιο 

και αφού αυτό συμβαίνει στούς άντρες στις γυναίκες σίγουρα θα είναι και πιο έντονο και χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουμε απο αθλητες γινόμαστε μοντέλα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sobral

> όποιος και όποια και να ασχοληθεί με το άθλημα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει μέσα η να μη βγούν δείγματα ναρκισσισμού, αυτό δεν είναι κακό φυσιολογικό θα έλεγα , όπως σε όλα τα αθλήματα τσεκάρουν η επιδεικνύουν επιδόσεις , στο δικό μας επειδη τα αποτελέσματα έχουν να κάνουν με σώμα και εμφάνηση δίνουν έξτρα ψώνισμα 
> 
> *απο κεί και πέρα το θέμα είναι πως το διαχειρίζετε κάποιος και δεν ξεφεύγει ώστε να χαλάει την γενική εικόνα του ως ψώνιο* 
> 
> και αφού αυτό συμβαίνει στούς άντρες στις γυναίκες σίγουρα θα είναι και πιο έντονο και χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουμε απο αθλητες γινόμαστε μοντέλα


*αυτό* ακριβώς!

----------


## vaggan

οπως και να το διαχειριστεις ο κακοπροαιρετος παντα θα βρει κατι αρνητικο αρα γιατι να ανυσηχεις?be your self και συνεχησε να τον εκφραζεις αρεστος σε ολους δεν θα εισαι ποτε γιαυτο  καθεις με το συναφι του που λενε κανεις παρεα με ατομα που μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν χωρις να σε κατακρινουν αν και κακα τα ψεμματα εδω και εμεις οι ιδιοι κραζουμε ο ενας τον αλλον για φωτο η οτιδηποτε πως μπορουμε να εχουμε την απαιτηση να κατανοησουν αυτο που κανεις ασχετοι?

----------


## DanaiL

Πραγματικα θα ηταν υποκριτης οποιος λεει πως δεν υπαρχει εστω μια δοση ναρκισσισμου στο αθλημα.. :01. Unsure: 

Παρ ολα αυτα το να βλεπεις αθλητες κι αθλητριες οι οποιοι/ες εχουν ασχοληθει σε αγωνιστικο επιπεδο να 'διαφημιζουν' το κορμι τους στα social media δεν μου φαινεται παραλογο?!
Bασικα διαφημιζουν ,σαφως, εταιριες συμπληρωματων, αρα δεν ειναι προβολη λογω ναρκισσισμου - money talks.

Εκτος αυτου ,ομως, -κακα τα ψεματα- ειναι κι αυτο καποιου ειδους motivation!

----------


## SOLID

> όποιος και όποια και να ασχοληθεί με το άθλημα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει μέσα η να μη βγούν δείγματα ναρκισσισμού, αυτό δεν είναι κακό φυσιολογικό θα έλεγα , όπως σε όλα τα αθλήματα τσεκάρουν η επιδεικνύουν επιδόσεις , στο δικό μας επειδη τα αποτελέσματα έχουν να κάνουν με σώμα και εμφάνηση δίνουν έξτρα ψώνισμα 
> 
> απο κεί και πέρα το θέμα είναι πως το διαχειρίζετε κάποιος και δεν ξεφεύγει ώστε να χαλάει την γενική εικόνα του ως ψώνιο 
> 
> και αφού αυτό συμβαίνει στούς άντρες στις γυναίκες σίγουρα θα είναι και πιο έντονο και χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουμε απο αθλητες γινόμαστε μοντέλα


Οι τρεις πρωτες σειρες τα λενε ολα.
Ολοι επιδειξη κανουν ειτε λεγεται τριπλουνιστ ειτε λεγεται ενοργανη γυμναστικη ειτε λεγεται bbing κτλ,πρεπει να υπαρχει σιγουρα ενα μετρο γιατι μετα οντως μπορει να υποβιβαστεις σαν ατομο,αλλα κατα την γνωμη μου χειροτερη επιδειξη και προβολη απο την προβολη χρηματος και ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΕΙ στον πλανητη δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## sobral

:03. Thumb up:

----------

